# Nipissing/French River



## WPM (Jun 9, 2006)

Great solo trip to Sandy Haven Camp Aug 24 to 31. Weather was generally moderate, although I did lose Sunday to a gale/thunder storm. Water levels, temps, and weed growth were about normal and fish were definitely active. 
I was targeting pike, expecting numbers and hoping for at least one really big fish. Caught plenty but never found the BIG ONE. On the other hand, I did much better on bass than on previous trips - both Smallies and LMB. Lucked into a few walleyes pitching pike lures. 90% of fish came on spiinnerbaits or jig and spinner combos and, as usual, orange was my go-to color. 
Loons and ospreys everywhere, saw 2 Bald Eagles do the locked-talon-spiraling-fall deal and, to top it off, had a cow moose cross the end of a bay I was fishing. 
Time to start planning next year's Canada trip (or trips).


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice fish. Glad the trip was fun. I love fishing in Canada. It is such a great experience.


----------



## olejoe (Jan 22, 2007)

Its always a fun trip and there are always bigger ones there to catch. I have started packing for next years trip already. Just a long wait but really enjoy it. Hey you will get the big one next year Have fun


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

Very nice WPM. I love solo trips. You can leave and go when you want.
No fish compares to pike in a pan. Puts walleye to shame when cleaned properly.

Sounds like a great trip with plenty of wildlife. That's always a added bonus. Good luck next year! Planning for the next years trip is the next best thing to going


----------



## Sid.hoover (May 4, 2012)

Did you go up to Nipissing a couple years ago when the water was real low? The fishing was awful but my buddy did manage a 7+ smallie. Thats the only time ive fished there.


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

Sid.hoover said:


> Did you go up to Nipissing a couple years ago when the water was real low? The fishing was awful but my buddy did manage a 7+ smallie. Thats the only time ive fished there.


My buddy and I was there, the river was down almost 3 foot. Fishing was rough to put it mildly. Stayed at the Lunge Lodge.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Wow, nice report, I'd love a solo trip with all the freedom, fresh air, and my favorite, fried pike in the eater size range that you caught.


----------



## WPM (Jun 9, 2006)

Sid.hoover said:


> Did you go up to Nipissing a couple years ago when the water was real low? The fishing was awful but my buddy did manage a 7+ smallie. Thats the only time ive fished there.


Yes - 2010 was my first solo trip (my 9th overall) and definitely the slowest fishing I've ever experienced at Sandy Haven . I was happy when I got 2 or three pike for a whole days hard fishing. Water levels were way down and I couldn't figure out how to adapt. 
Still had a great time. (That said, I'm glad conditions were back to normal this year - it's nice to do a little _catching_ along with all that fishing.)


----------



## Lund Rebel (Mar 28, 2008)

I agree with WPM. I was up there the week before him at a neighboring camp. Best fishing I've had there. Was our second year in August. Went in September for previous 8 years, with another 5-6 before that in July.
e had huge numbers pike fishing with enough over 24" to keep us happy. Several over 30". Six of us caught almost 400 pike. Bass fishing was average, a couple over 4#. A little too windy to get on the main lake for three days to a lot of the bass holes.
Walleye is only drawback. Conservation license only allows 1 walleye now.
Difficult to justify a 25-30 minute ride to a walleye spot in the evening for a lonely walleye especially with the slot size where 15.5" to 23.5" goes back in the lake.


----------

